# Slingshots Canada Multiplex Prowler



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Gib offered a deal on the forum where any forum member could buy one of his multiplex slingshots for $20 and I got a prowler for myself.







The package was a bubble wrap lined envelope that kept the slingshot well protected, contents were my Prowler #59 and the usual safety and liability form.







The first thing that struck me about this slingshot was its size it looks quite small but actually fits my hand perfectly and very comfortably.







The finish on it was real nice not quite a full gloss but somewhere in between gloss and satin, and very smooth with only a small part on the bottom of the handle rough but easily smoothed with 400 grit sandpaper. The burned logo is nicely done and absolutely completes this frame.







It's perfect to carry on hikes with my Buck 450 folder, though I may need to use this for a month to improve my shooting on this frame it has a very easy draw and sends rocks flying. This is a real nice slingshot and for $20 it's a steal, Gib also has palmswell models that look even better and would be even more comfortable to hold so if you're looking for a nice little shooter with a real classic design this is your ticket.
Thanks for a Great Slingshot Gib!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine will be # 60


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine is # 58


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes on those 2 that went out I tried out a new way of finish, Its not quite as glossy as my usual but I found it to be O.K.

I have found ways to make it smoother now









I hope to offer both matte and glossy finish to appeal to everyone.

Great review thanks guys!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gib said:


> Yes on those 2 that went out I tried out a new way of finish, Its not quite as glossy as my usual but I found it to be O.K.
> 
> I have found ways to make it smoother now
> 
> ...


i use a slight satin finish and i think it is nicer than the full gloss.
i have been testing stuff on a shooter..
what is your new way to smooth?


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I do like the flattened gloss look, it gives a great look that doesn't scream in your face


----------

